# audacity on snowleopard



## kjaxn (Oct 11, 2008)

i am using a macbook pro with snowleopard, and i was very pleased to see a version of audacity for it. i managed to work through the download and installation and addition of ability to export music as mp3.

the prob: when i record using the mic on my mac and audacity, my computer does one of two things: either it goes to sleep, and i don't know how to get audacity to open on my desk top; or somethng else makes it not show on the desktop. it's icon in the doc says it's up, and i can call up a menu in the top bar, but i can't get it to show me its window so i can work with it.

i don't remember having to tell the computer to not sleep; i am not sure what to do. 

can anyone advise me? i am not real good at this stuff, and appreciate the advice of those wiser than me!

kj


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As for the sleeping thing, turn sleep off in the Energy system preference pane, it looks like a light bulb. As for the windows missing, do you have Spaces turned on? Also, are the windows listed under the Window menu at the top? Have you gone to File>New?


----------



## kjaxn (Oct 11, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> As for the sleeping thing, turn sleep off in the Energy system preference pane, it looks like a light bulb. As for the windows missing, do you have Spaces turned on? Also, are the windows listed under the Window menu at the top? Have you gone to File>New?



thank you. i see now how to turn sleep off. next time my friends are playing tunes for an hour or two, i will try recording with sleep turned off, this sounds like it will do the trick.

when i go to file>new, it opens a new file for me, just fine. but i couldn't find the old file, guess those tunes are lost. 

i did find a folder of one i made: called test 1. it had a lot of listings under it called test 1_data, and test 1.aup, and then test 1.aup.bak and aup.bak.bak
i don't know what these are, and i can neither delete them nor drag them to the trash, nor get info on them, and if i open them, there is nothing there in the audacity window. are they taking up MB space? they are certainly confusing me. 

and can you tell me what spaces is and how to turn it on?

i very much appreciate your patient help with this, sinclair_tm.

kj


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As for Spaces, there is a preference pane for it. The .bak file I would guess is a backup file that should go away when you quit the app, but since your Mac slept on it, it may of messed things up. WHat happened when you do try to drag it to the trash?


----------



## kjaxn (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks s_t

when i try to drag it to the trash it just bounces back to the menu-let, and when i highlight and hit delete key, it grays out for a second and then toots at me. very rude!

it is only that one set of data that dont go away, i could probably live with it, i think you are right it had to do with going to sleep or some other glitch.

i will check out the spaces thing in preferences.

you are helpful and i appreciate it,

kj


----------

